# Once in PM Gordons City



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Once In PM Gordons city
Stood a lowly merchant bank
Where a mother left her savings
Where there value slowly sank
Now that mother s really wild
As her plea for bancruptcy is filed.

He came down from Downing street number eleven
Moved next door to number ten
Now the nations breath is bated
hoping he will move again
Specially that bankrupt dame
Thinks that Gord should take the blame


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Well done! It's made my christmas better already.

Have just sang this through to myself and, if you won't think me forward, would suggest 3 minor improvements to make it scan better.

Once In PM Gordons city 
Stood a lowly merchant bank 
Where a mother left her savings 
Where there value slowly sank 
Now that mother s really wild 
As her plea for bancruptcy's filed. 

He came down from number eleven 
Moved next door to number ten 
Now the nations breath is bated 
hoping he will move again 
Specially that bankrupted dame 
Thinks that Gord should take the blame

Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

hanks Ian
I do not take credit for the work, but agree with your sugestion.

Have you read Good king Wenceslas and
In the Bleak mid winter. same page.
Now I`ll do On Christmas Day

Cheers

Dave P


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

You've got me going now.

Verse 3

But Lo there comes a new star rising
Splendid in his lordly garb
He will bring much peace and goodness
Third time round is not so hard
Mandy’s come and burneth bright
If you can believe his ****e

Ian


----------

